# 1906 A B Co bottle  ???



## pickensbob (Dec 20, 2012)

botlle has A B C o embossed on heel and 6-s  i believe it's a 1906 bottle from streatar, ill. plant,  bottom of bottle has  THE LIQUID  in a diamond,   trying to fine what kind of liquid  it was,  soda, beer,  or chemical ????  thanxs for any help.  bob            bottle need to be cleaned


----------



## epackage (Dec 20, 2012)

Soda, beer or mineral water...


----------



## madman (Dec 21, 2012)

http://www.drugstoremuseum.com/sections/level_info2.php?level=1&level_id=13


----------



## pickensbob (Dec 21, 2012)

thanxs madman, for the information,


----------



## antlerman23 (Dec 22, 2012)

so thats where those "the liquid" huchinsons came from!


----------

